# Grooming products, scissors etc what did you buy



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Those who have done the grooming courses what scissors etc have you bought and from where, was looking on the two websites merrist wood recommended so much choice!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Nikki

I have bought the Roselind scissor starter set from Groomers online:

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1514/roseline-scissor-starter-kit

And the clippers that Dinah recommends:

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/308/andis-agc-super-speed-clipper

And the combs too:

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1781/wahl-metal-snap-on-combs--set-of-8

I've bough one extra comb attachment, a 1.25" which is what I used on Pepper yesterday!

I'm rally happy with all of it!

H
xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Andis super speed clippers:

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/308/andis-agc-super-speed-clipper

Attachment combs:

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1781/wahl-metal-snap-on-combs--set-of-8

Roseline scissor starter kit:

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1514/roseline-scissor-starter-kit

Portable grooming table:

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/2599/groom-force-portable-table

Double sided comb:

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/double-sided-comb-by-pets-at-home-28347

Matt breaker:

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/matt-breaker-grooming-tool-with-replacement-blades-by-mikki-15598


Les Poochs Green single headed:

http://www.redcape.co.uk/store/itemDetails.asp?id=27-10-2139

Blaster dryer:

http://www.ultrakennels.co.uk/ultra-aeolus-blaster-stainless-steel-dryer-and-stand-p-313.html 

I use all of the above at each groom. I got most of it from friends and family for Birthday and Christmas presents ........'cos all together it's not cheap!! 

Karen xx


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm going to buy the red Les Pooche brush, that seemed to work well for me. Not sure I'm brave enough to buy clippers, but Im sure once Milli'e fur begins to grow back I'll change my mind and suddenly start buying all sorts of things.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I haven't done the course but I live in Newbury where Groomers on line is based I have just bought the Roseline 6.5" bulled nose curved scissors from them and used them today, not cheap £53 but would recommend them. I also have their 2 speed andis clipper with metal combs and a couple of spare blades and their portal table. I also buy their shampoo and conditioner in the large bottles and decant it into smaller bottles much cheaper that way.


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Karen and Nikki, does the wahl comb set fit onto the Andis clippers. I can't remember the size I used on the clippers to cut Dexter, I thought it said 8 but not sure.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Alison

Yes they fit. The 8 comb is the largest in the set and is 1"

Thanks
H
xx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Helen and Karen,
I've just followed the link you both put on (Thank you!) and the Andis Super speed clippers says 'out of stock'. Do you think the 2speed ones would be as good? They're almost the same price.

I'm very envious that you did the course again today Helen! I could definitely do with a bit more tuition!

Pip X


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Pip

I'm not sure - I'd give them a ring tomorrow as I'm pretty sure they will be getting more stock in. They'd also be able to tell you if the 2 speed ones are a good alternative!

It was good doing it a second time, especially as Pepper's coat is so different to Ruby's. You can always bring Kipper round here to do her if you like - you can always use my clippers if there's a delay in getting your own!

See you soon
H
x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Hi Pip
> 
> I'm not sure - I'd give them a ring tomorrow as I'm pretty sure they will be getting more stock in. They'd also be able to tell you if the 2 speed ones are a good alternative!
> 
> ...


Oh thanks Helen, you are lovely!!
Would you notice if I just dropped her off and picked her up a few hours later, next time you're doing a bit of grooming!!
Good idea about ringing, I'll call them in the morning.
XX


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

i cant remember what size of blade and comb i used on Ollie 
does the size of blade determine the cut or the size of comb?
Help!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Nikki

You can get blades that are different sizes - you might use these to do the areas that you want a bit closer such as under the arms, tummy and bum (!) etc..

The Andis clippers come with a 10 blade which is a very short/close cut - one of the questions I asked Dinah on Saturday was whether or not I need to buy another blade. She said that with the set of combs that I wouldn't really need another blade at the moment.

The combs attach onto the blade of the clippers and control the length of the cut. I used a 1.25" comb on Pepper's body on Saturday, and a 1" comb on her legs as they seemed too long with the 1.25". I have a feeling that Ollie was quite a bit shorter so you might have used 3/4". Can you remember what colour it was?

How is he? Was the visit to the vet OK?

Thanks
H
x


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Cant remember the colour but thanks for explaining, will just experiment 
So he was very miserable at the vets, they said it was just his anal glands were full and needed expressing, which they did and he screamed - but he came home and tail was still down and all he wanted was cuddles, he was climbing on us for these which is totally out of character. Next morning still the same, back down to the vets who then gave him a painkilling injection but he was pretty miserable all day. Today he has raised his tail from time to time, had a walk, just got very upset when a puppy came near his bum, is still quite cuddly, so is now definitely recovering but slowly, vets have put on his notes if they ever have to empty them again he will need an injection poor boy


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi I have put an order in Christies as they are in stock the Andis super 2 speed came up at £111.67 but this was without VAT. I think £134 with VAT I have copied below what I ordered.




ID Product Name Status Quantity Unit Price Saving Sub Total 

1638 Andis AGC2 Super 2 Speed Clipper 

Available 

Remove £111.67 £111.67 



3139 Andis Clipper Oil 118ml 

Available 

Remove £2.29 £2.29 



3137 Wahl Metal Comb Guides 

Available 

Remove £10.82 £10.82 



3247 Pet Head Poof! 
450ml 
Available 

Remove £8.32 £8.32 



2502 Tropiclean Awaphuhi White Shampoo 
20 oz 
Available 

Remove £6.66 £6.66 



2028 Vivog Pro Pin Brush 
Small 
Available 

Remove £3.25 RRP £5.42 
£2.17 (40%) 

£3.25 



2199 Groom Professional Allievo 7"" Scissor 

Available 

Remove £16.62 £16.62 



2822 Groom Professional Fine/Coarse Chrome Comb 

Available 

Remove £4.96 £4.96 



Image may not reflect the size and colour chosen Sub Total: £164.59


----------

